# JUMPING JUPITER...or the universe in color.



## LWW (Sep 20, 2005)

Jupiter...




...the Orion Nebula...




...and the Ring Nebula all taken through a Meade ETX 90 telescope...




...and a section of the Milky Way taken with a Nikkor 80-200 f2.8.

As you can see the pics get grainier than when done on highspeed BW film.

LWW


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Sep 20, 2005)

Nice! I like the one of the Milky Way! Most people go for the difficult Deep Space Objects & miss out the most obvious ones!


Where are Jupiters moons though?


----------



## Karalee (Sep 20, 2005)

:shock: Whoa! Cool!


----------



## pursuer (Sep 20, 2005)

Cool shots. I really like the last one, you can clearly see the dust lanes. You are making me want to get my scope out and take some photos, it's been awhile.


----------

